# Ethernet Adapter weg...



## beyoNd (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

als ich Heute meinen Acesspoint per Lan Konfigurieren wollte hab ich mit entsetzen festgestellt das in meiner Hardwaremanager garkein Ethernet Adapter zu sehen ist...

Hab dann mal mit "ipconfig" geschaut, da war auch nichts...
mysteriös ist nur das ich auf einmal 2 WLan Adapter habe  obwohl nur einer in meinem Laptop verbaut ist  ^^
(siehe Anhang)


 nun meine Frage kann das evtl daran liegen weil ich VMWare Installier habe, oder sogar an Wireshark?! 

Und wie kann ich jetzt wieder "normal" per Lan meinen Accespoint Konfigurieren ?!

grüße beyoNd


----------



## beyoNd (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe im moment auch eine VM am laufen die sich Daten aus dem Internet zieht...

liegt das evtl daran ?! 


gurß


----------

